# brownies with mole?



## monkeyfur (Mar 11, 2007)

does anyone here know how to modify a brownie recipe to include mole, in order to make it mexican-inflected? thanks much!


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 11, 2007)

Try adding ground cinnamon to your brownie recipe for that traditional Mexican chocolate flavor.


----------



## corazon (Mar 11, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Try adding ground cinnamon to your brownie recipe for that traditional Mexican chocolate flavor.


My thoughts exactly.

If you're looking for something with more spice, I found this recipe Recipes : Chocolate Chipotle Brownies : Food Network


----------

